
Neither candidate is addressing the biggest challenge to jobs: automation - samsolomon
http://www.geekwire.com/2016/trump-clinton-jobs-automation/
======
dalke
Perhaps because it's an old challenge, which automation has always won?

The Luddites and others challenged the automation of the Industrial
Revolution. Now we use their name to demean people who argue against increase
automation.

John Henry (a "steel-driving man"), won a Pyrrhic over the steam-powered
hammer.

Phil Och's "Automation Song" from the 1960s goes:

    
    
      Now you've got new machines for to take my place
    
      And you tell me it's not mine to share.
      Though I laid down your factories and laid down your fields,
    
      With my feet on the ground and my back to your wheels.
      And now the smoke is rising, the steel is all a-glow,
      I'm walking down a jobless road and where am I to go.
    

The solution since at least the early 1900s has been the hope that there would
be more free time, for people to be humans instead of wage slaves. Not quite
the "work-free utopia" mentioned at the end of this article.

But that would be "socialism". _sigh_

